# Help me choose a crimper



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're crimping H-Taps, buy the Burndy MD6-8. H-Taps are dirt cheap, and the crimper is dirt-simple.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Agree.. Burndy rules!


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Are you H Ttapping POCO triplex or ACSR to the service entrance conductors?

I have a T&B TBM6 w/several H Tap dies I'll let go of. Don't use it anymore


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

oooooooo crimper.... thats my next purchase.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

ohmontherange said:


> Are you H Ttapping POCO triplex or ACSR to the service entrance conductors?
> 
> I have a T&B TBM6 w/several H Tap dies I'll let go of. Don't use it anymore


Services would always be triplex. In the near future I got some work lined up with some farmers, and I'll need it for tieing in out-buildings to pole services, but that's the same thing, triplex.

Feel free to PM me about that crimper.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i got a burndy y39 hypress i got for 250 bucks

im thinking of getting the crimper marc has. most of the wires i crimp are 4/0 and under. only use the hypress when we have to crimp the terminals on in POCO transformers


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the crimper info guys, i have been looking around and the ones i found were far more expensive. I plan to make a purchase soon as i will be needing one in the spring for a job i got lined up and possibly for some other work too.


----------

